# Storage Container



## gman2310 (Sep 25, 2004)

Just got a 20ft storage container to store salt, let me tell you, the best thing in the world. It beats building salt bins and covering with tarp. No more wet salt and slipping and busting a$$ trying to uncover load


----------



## NW Snow Removal (Oct 12, 2007)

how many tons can u fit inside?


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

A fair bit actually. I've been using an 18' truck cube for the past two years, I can comfortably get 15 tons in it. The crap part has been that it has to be filled one bucket at a time as the dump won't fit in.

This year I bought a 40' (long) High Cube shipping can (as in 40x8x9.5 high) as it is considerably wider than the truck body. Haven't tried it yet but the truck should back in with about 2" per side to spare--still very tight. With the height I can raise the bed about 2/3 to 3/4 of the way. My plan was to have a guy inside (with a mask on and goggles of course) with a rake. Anything that won't dump he can pull and convince it to dump! Pull the truck and guy out and let the loader stack it.

I haven't actually done it this year because I haven't gotten around to my plan of lining the inside walls with cheapie 7/16" chipboard. Wanna keep the bulk of the salt off the steel. So far its been serving as a garage for my loader 

I think this is an excellent solution for anyone who is running bulk but isn't at the point of needing a full sized salt bunker. We use about three yards per night so its perfect for us. If the landlord makes me move it in the spring, its semi-portable... but we painted it a camo-green and tucked it halfway back between the trees behind the shop (abandoned apple orchard) so he likely won't care. 

Speaking of paint! With this project, I realized that Home Hardware will custom tint their line of Rust Paint any colour you want FOR FREE. I chose "dill pickle" as the colour for my bin. Cost was around $33/gallon Canadian. I think it took about 4.5 gallons to cover the outside of the 40' HC nice and thick, including the roof.


----------



## gman2310 (Sep 25, 2004)

the 20ft container i got 25 tons in, not too bad, only took me bout an hour to load. would like a conveyor belt to stack


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

have any pictures of this setup. Im thinking of doing it next year thanks


----------



## Dumpster Guy (Oct 9, 2008)

I got 26 tonne into our standard height 20 ft container. We loaded it with our little John Deere 313 (S130) works perfect. You just have to ramp with gravel or something the first 6" so you reduce the bounce when entering the container so many times. I will post some pics when I drive past the customers site.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Containers are great ~ we use a few, but we don't put bulk in them.

All bagged product and small equipment.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

derekbroerse;935981 said:


> . The crap part has been that it has to be filled one bucket at a time as the dump won't fit in.
> 
> .





gman2310;936087 said:


> the 20ft container i got 25 tons in, not too bad, only took me bout an hour to load. would like a conveyor belt to stack





Dumpster Guy;936822 said:


> I got 26 tonne into our standard height 20 ft container. We loaded it with our little John Deere 313 (S130) works perfect. You just have to ramp with gravel or something the first 6" so you reduce the bounce when entering the container so many times. I will post some pics when I drive past the customers site.


If you are having the salt brought to you by a trucking company, why not have them bring a tandem with a shooter (folding conveyor) on the back? The charge for this is minimal, puts all of the salt exactly where you want it, and takes just minutes.


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

Anybody know how long a container will last with salt in it?


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

I used one last year. I got my hands on an aluminum container. I used it a whole season with around 30 yards in it and it worked great. I needed all my equipment onsite this year to plow, and another skid isn't in my budget this year so I've been buying my salt and having it loaded when I need it at another yard. Sucks to have to go back to this, but it was just the way the cookie crumbled.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

snocrete;937195 said:


> If you are having the salt brought to you by a trucking company, why not have them bring a tandem with a shooter (folding conveyor) on the back? The charge for this is minimal, puts all of the salt exactly where you want it, and takes just minutes.


I wondered if they would do this. I have been trucking my own.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

deicepro;937236 said:


> Anybody know how long a container will last with salt in it?


No idea. The trick is to keep it painted. With my plan of lining the interior with chipboard sealed with silicone, and maybe even an oil spray or something, I suspect it will last quite a while.


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

derekbroerse;937531 said:


> No idea. The trick is to keep it painted. With my plan of lining the interior with chipboard sealed with silicone, and maybe even an oil spray or something, I suspect it will last quite a while.


Oil Spray is an excellent product and will last many many years..


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

derekbroerse;937531 said:


> No idea. The trick is to keep it painted. With my plan of lining the interior with chipboard sealed with silicone, and maybe even an oil spray or something, I suspect it will last quite a while.


Oil Spray is an excellent product and will last many many years..great idea


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

i can guarantee you your going to pay alot more for a shooter truck to come out over a tandem or tri axle dump. At least around me their are very few of them, only the big poured wall companies have them.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

newhere;937902 said:


> i can guarantee you your going to pay alot more for a shooter truck to come out over a tandem or tri axle dump. At least around me their are very few of them, only the big poured wall companies have them.


you are talking about a conveyor for pouring walls....that is totally different. And I guarantee you that it is minimal here. I use them all the time. I know lots of guys doing it around here. There are two trucking companies locally that run several tandem axle dumps with shooters on the back.

Maybe we are just fortunate here to have that available to us???


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

so its a normal dump truck but has a shooter on the back? never have seen one in michigan. im talking a stone slinger they use to shoot pea rock along a basement wall.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

newhere;937940 said:


> so its a normal dump truck but has a shooter on the back? never have seen one in michigan. im talking a stone slinger they use to shoot pea rock along a basement wall.


Just a regular tandem dump truck with a folding conveyor on the back.


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

no shet, only seen them online.


----------

